# Searching for the right breed for you?



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Henderson's Handy Dandy Chicken Breed Chart is one of my favorite to recommend to people wanting to get into raising chickens. Click here to see it.

This chart contains the more commonly raised breeds that can be ordered from hatcheries, or available during Chick Days at local feed stores. Some stores will order chicks for you to be shipped along with their order. It never hurts to ask.

Of course, feel free to ask about a breed here. There may be someone on this forum who has experience with it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It doesn't have Silkies listed. It appears this list is about large fowl predominantly. 

And somewhere buried in my brain I seem to remember seeing this when I was looking for breeds outside of my Silkies. I have the SS Hamburgs but in bantam. Hardy birds for sure since my two have to be nine years at this point. 

I agree with the comment about the Faverolles the author of the list made. I loved their demeanor but they did not thrive in my flock.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

I used to read that chart. I've decided (from experience) my favorites are Dominiques, and Ameraucanas. Buff Orpingtons are good as pets.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

5 years some 80 chickens later.
ISA browns and White Leghorns lay eggs , all others just lay some eggs at first then are better at being pets or lawn ornaments.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nothing wrong with lawn ornaments. ( can't get the smilies to work) 

My 8 year old Hamburgs just quit laying and they make for some really nice lawn ornaments. (still can't get smilies to work)


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

I've been thinking of trying some leghorns.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They are very flighty. Could care less about the humans that bring them food and treats. That said, I read that Hamburgs were very much the same. While I did have some that thought I was going to hurt them every time they saw me, there were a few that I could reach down and pick up without a fight.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

That's why I've never wanted Leghorns in the past, but now I'm thinking of getting the Rosecomb brown variety. How are the Hamburgs for egg laying?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Definitely not like the Silkies where they go broody every other day. But they would go broody and rear peeps. 

I read somewhere the browns were not as flighty as the whites.


----------

